# 6 wks after TT -on Armour



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

I had my 6 week post surgery (TT) visit today. Both pleased with the healing of the scar, and I knew the labs were a concern since the endo's office called me last week. Here is why:

T4 3.1 L 4.5-12.0 uG/DL

TSH 3rd GEN 32.304 0.34-4.95 uIU/ML

TOTAL T3 1.0 0.6-1.6 NG/

She said as she walked in, I don't really need to ask how you are --- these labs show me you are likely exhausted!!!! I said 'not more than usually, but my concern is my voice - lack of volume , raspiness, lack of range, an voice hoarse at end of teaching day. She the said that the TSH was 10 times out of range ---- and tweaked my Armour prescription.

She is not concerned with the voice issues - likely those will resolve 6 months out....

She told me to see the endo in mid June after uppng the Armour from the 90 mg to 120.

thanks for your consideration.

Jan


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with the dosage increase. Most ppl would feel poorly with those labs.

You might want to ask for a Free T-4 which gives a better picture of unbound thyroid hormone in your system.. I have found Total 4 to not be as accurate as Free T-4.


----------

